

Cyber Dust – Mark Cuban's new “secure” messaging app - clsec
https://www.cyberdust.com/

======
clsec
Another app claiming secure messaging without anything on their site to
convince me that it is in any way secure.

[https://www.cyberdust.com/faqs.html#my-messages-
encrypted](https://www.cyberdust.com/faqs.html#my-messages-encrypted)

